# gujarati fonts in OPEN SUSE 10.3 for open office



## heartripple (Apr 6, 2008)

i wnat to know that how to write in gujarati with gujarati font in open office  if you know some gujarati fonts then tell me about it.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

There's indic fonts on indlinux.org or check your repository for ttf-indic-fonts or some such name.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 6, 2008)

mehulved said:


> There's indic fonts on indlinux.org or check your repository for ttf-indic-fonts or some such name.


is this website or else


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

website


----------



## heartripple (Apr 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> website


 

got the pont


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

Actually my answer is wrong. After installing the fonts you will only get the fonts. You will also need to setup SCIM to enable gujarati typing. I have set it up in ubuntu in the past. Not sure what is the state of SCIM on Suse. Prolly a Suse user can help there.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

for casual typing,use yudit(transliteration too)


----------

